# Sublimation ....need entire shirts /crewneck sweatshirts convered



## mistoner (Jan 14, 2010)

Im looking for someone that can Print completely over the t shirt, and if possible over crewneck sweatshirts.


----------



## akar (Jul 1, 2011)

I think that Conde does this on polyester shirts.


----------



## mod3rn mov3ment (Jul 3, 2013)

Hey Mistoner, 

I am a rep at a sublimation/cut and sew factory in Orange County, CA. I have worked with many brands in the surf/skate industry doing all over print tees and crewnecks. In addition I have managed the production and qq for boardshorts, leggings, paintball jerseys and much more. Tees, tanks and crewnecks are no problem. Send me a pm or email me at [email protected] and I will do my best to help you out! Send me the artwork and qty's and Ill get you a price list. Samples are 2 week turnaround and production ranges from 2-4 weeks depending on qty.

Thanks,

Zach


----------

